# NCC Guys - 6/8 AUTO-X !!!



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I have *3 open slots reserved for the June 8 council auto-x* (I reserved these 3 for the Bimmerfest members :angel: ) First three e-mails ([email protected]) I receive (based on time stamp) get the spots; sorry, council is not flexible on this.

Include the usual information and your SCCA class (you can look it up at the council site), and your car color. Don't forget your CCA#s either please :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *I have 3 open slots reserved for the June 8 council auto-x (I reserved these 3 for the Bimmerfest members :angel: ) First three e-mails ([email protected]) I receive (based on time stamp) get the spots; sorry, council is not flexible on this.
> 
> Include the usual information and your SCCA class (you can look it up at the council site), and your car color. Don't forget your CCA#s either please :thumbup: *


When did registration open on this? I don't remember getting an e-mail from Patnode, and when I checked Sunday night around 10 PM on both the CCA site and the autocrossers.org or .com or whatever the only link was to registration for the event on June 1st.

Alas, I won't be able to make it, but I want to make sure information gets out in the future.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

The registration is not open, only NCC "pre-registration" Because we are hosting the event, we are given guaranteed spots for our members only. I just want to make sure that the Bimmerfest crowd gets in.

I am told by several that council events open at 8 pm and by 9 pm it is full, so... I thought I give you guys some preference.:thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *The registration is not open, only NCC "pre-registration" Because we are hosting the event, we are given guaranteed spots for our members only. I just want to make sure that the Bimmerfest crowd gets in.
> 
> I am told by several that council events open at 8 pm and by 9 pm it is full, so... I thought I give you guys some preference.:thumbup: *


Ah. Thanks.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *The registration is not open, only NCC "pre-registration" Because we are hosting the event, we are given guaranteed spots for our members only. I just want to make sure that the Bimmerfest crowd gets in.
> 
> I am told by several that council events open at 8 pm and by 9 pm it is full, so... I thought I give you guys some preference.:thumbup: *


Is registration opening this sunday (5/18) at 8pm?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

FSelekler said:


> *I thought I give you guys some preference.:thumbup: *


 :banana: :clap: :sabrina:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Is registration opening this sunday (5/18) at 8pm? *


Yes, Clyde. 4 heats, 34 cars per heat.


----------



## laineyM3 (Jul 3, 2002)

FSelekler said:


> First three e-mails ([email protected]) I receive (based on time stamp) get the spots; sorry, council is not flexible on this.


yes, that is correct! The council is NOT flexible on this. :eeps: Fatih, i'm watching you!! 

Elaine
MWCSCC, Autocross Chair


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Sorry Lainey, I already got a slap on the hand, mostly due to a misunderstanding.

Any ways, sorry about that. :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

It's 10:30pm and there are only 8 slots left open. I see some names missing...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *It's 10:30pm and there are only 8 slots left open. I see some names missing... *


Out of town that weekend.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, not too bad at all actually thus far. After the initial rush, we still have 4 spots left


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

And now, about 1 hour, 20 mins later, its all full.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

About damned time. :angel:


----------

